# Kräuterkunde 375 wie farm ich gut?



## Sebasti92 (11. April 2008)

huhu,
Ich habe nun Kräuterkunde Skill 375. Meine Frage ist nun, wie farme ih richtig viel Gold und wo? In zwei Tagen ist es auch so weit und ich habe mein epic mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG Sebastian!


----------



## Smeal (13. Juni 2008)

in skettis die bäume ^^
ganz klar


----------



## Kammarheit (13. Juni 2008)

Im Wald von Elwyn gibt es viele Friedensblumen und Silberblatt... mit Skill 375 wirst du dort keine Probleme haben. Die Baumwesen in Skettis ist nur was für sehr erfahrene Pflücker!

lg


----------



## Orrosh (13. Juni 2008)

Farm Terozapfen .. auf manchen Servern geht der Stack mittlerweile locker für 80g weg (Teldrassil zB O.o)


----------



## Pomela (13. Juni 2008)

mein Tipp: Die Riesen in den Zangamarschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die droppen auch noch nebenbei paar Lebenspartikel


----------



## Crystalstorm (17. Juni 2008)

ich habe kräuterkunde ziemlich hinterherlaufen lassen und bin jetzt lv 65 und kräuterskill 108 -.-
das aufzuholen wird wieder dauern


----------



## mofsens (18. Juni 2008)

hm quatsch hab kraeuterkunde an einem tag von 0 auf 375 gemacht ohne epic flugmount, das geht locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wuerd dir auch die baeume empfehlen bei skettis und ansonsten alles kraeutern was dir uebern weg laeuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fangels (20. Juni 2008)

Terozapfen gehen gut und sind gut in den wäldern von terrokar zu finden ! 40-44g auf Die Aldor! Damit mit das teuerste !Und wenn du glück hast haste in  30 minuten 2 stacks !


----------



## oxilixo (21. Juni 2008)

Fangels schrieb:


> Terozapfen gehen gut und sind gut in den wäldern von terrokar zu finden ! 40-44g auf Die Aldor! Damit mit das teuerste !Und wenn du glück hast haste in  30 minuten 2 stacks !



...und wenn Du Pech hast wie bei uns auf dem Server fliegst du 45min pro Zapfen^^

Auf den Farmrouten wirst du alle paar Sekunden Chinafarmer, Goldgeile und andre Epicflieger treffen... nur eben kaum Kräuter. Das Terozapfen gut weggehn, hat sich schnell rumgesprochen.

Mein Tip: Flieg in abgelegenen Gebieten deine Farmrouten ab und misch dafür etwas günstigere Tränke in größeren Mengen.

Schade, dass Blizzard keine Möglichkeit findet, die Rohstoffe gleichmäßig allen Spielern zur Verfügung zu stellen. Meine Idee wäre ein Instanzähnlicher Rohstofflayer... so dass jeder seine eigenen Rohstoffe finden kann^^

Oxi


----------



## Phobius (21. Juni 2008)

oxilixo schrieb:


> ...und wenn Du Pech hast wie bei uns auf dem Server fliegst du 45min pro Zapfen^^
> 
> Auf den Farmrouten wirst du alle paar Sekunden Chinafarmer, Goldgeile und andre Epicflieger treffen... nur eben kaum Kräuter. Das Terozapfen gut weggehn, hat sich schnell rumgesprochen.
> 
> ...


Wow würde denn da der Reiz bleiben?

Gehen wir mal von einer Respawnzeit von 2h aus.
Das hieße du könntest 24h am Tag nur Kräuter farmen und hättest eine "Drop"Chance von 100%, da du einfach von Gebiet zu Gebiet ziehst.
Dann wären die Kräuter so gesehen gar nichts mehr Wert, Tränke, Elixiere & Co wären im Überfluss vorhanden und die Preise würden in den Keller purzeln.
Meiner Meinung nach der falsche Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den TE:
Schau mal im AH welche Kräuter teuer weg gehen.
Dann lad dir Cartographer + Cartographer Routes runter und erstell dir dort die jeweiligen Routen für die Kräuter.
Dann siehst du, zumindest von den "stationären Kräutern", wo du gut farmen kannst.


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

Crystalstorm schrieb:


> ich habe kräuterkunde ziemlich hinterherlaufen lassen und bin jetzt lv 65 und kräuterskill 108 -.-
> das aufzuholen wird wieder dauern


ganz im gegenteil

ich weiss auch net wie man sich so schwer anstellen kann ... also... manche brauchen nen guide usw für kräuter auf 375... das is so einfach ihr müsst einfach so vorgehen wie beim lvln...am anfang zbs goldhain.. mit 50 guckt ihr westliche pestländer mit 30 guckt ihr stranglethorn usw... 


mfg Shaguar


----------



## Dimiteri (3. August 2008)

wenn du alchi hast guck welche kräuter du für viele tränke brauchst
auch ein tipp farm golddorn im schlingendorntal da kriegste recht schnell nen stack zusammen in 10min nen 20er stack und der geht für 15g weg


----------



## CocoSylt (3. August 2008)

Also ich mach mit elixier der beweglichkeit, hasttrank, elexier der draenischen weißheit und elixier der schattenmacht am meisten kohle und natürlich den fläschchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 farmen tu ich meist im schattenmondtal und in den wäldern von terrokar, mit gatherer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hat man irgendwann ne feste rute die man abfliegen kann, find das ganz nice und geht auch fix ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothron-Other (5. August 2008)

Smeal schrieb:


> in skettis die bäume ^^


 Finde ich auch da dropen Lebenspatikel, Terozapfen, Traumwinde und Teufelsgras. Oder Terozapfen allgemein die bringen am meisten von dem Kräutern.


----------



## Dalmus (8. August 2008)

Ich fliege morgens ganz gerne meine Route durch den Nethersturm.
Netherblüten werden für Pots immer gebraucht und gehen im AH bei uns für 45G/Stack weg. Dazu findet sich dort viel Traumwinde (wird für Manapots gebraucht) und in den Kuppeln Teufelsgras (ebenfalls für Manapots gebraucht) und goldener Samsan (für Heilelixiere).
Geht alles ganz gut im AH weg.
Teufelslotus findet sich ja immer nebenbei (>40G/Stück) und neben den Lebenspartikeln finden sich bei den Netherblüten Manapartikel.

Und morgens vor der Arbeit hat man recht wenig Konkurrenz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinaja (8. August 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> Farm Terozapfen .. auf manchen Servern geht der Stack mittlerweile locker für 80g weg (Teldrassil zB O.o)



Krass 80g davon kann ich ja nur träumen dann hätte ich schon längst mein Epic Mount zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber naja am besten ist wenn du in echsenkessel gehst Urflechten gehn richtig jut weg sind halt auch schwer zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 80g aufwärts für nen Stack^^ auf todeskrallen zumindestens aber die gehn auf jedem Server gut weg denke ich ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STL (9. August 2008)

Sammel einfach alles, was du findest und verkaufs stackweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spezifisch nach was farmen finde ich sinnlos, da dabei zuviel verschenkt wird an anderem kraut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


U wenn grp/raid warten muss, weil du n blümchen gesehen hast, dann sollen sie halt warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (13. August 2008)

also KK skillen is ja wohl das einfachste von welt ^^

aber das mit den blöden terozapfen hab ich auch scon feststellen müssen -.-


----------



## LaGuapaRabia (20. August 2008)

also heute bin ich froh das ich damals KK (und Alchi) gewählt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich brauch auch kein Gatherer oder so, ich weiss wo meine Kräuterleins sind *g*

Manchmal ist es schon erstaunlich, wieviel Leute sich um 4Uhr morgens in Skettis um nen Baum bzw
die Bäume prügeln.
Ich muss auch mal ganz klar sagen, dass sich meine Igno-Liste in Skettis am schnellsten füllt!

"das ist mein baum".. ja ganz klar *g*

also farmen is unterschiedlich, Netherblüten findest du in Skettis nicht, da lohnt sich ein Flug über
Nethersturm.
Terozapfen ganz klar in den Wäldern, aber das is auch Uhrzeit bedingt was und wieviele du bekommst.
Für Urflechten usw sind die Bäume ganz gut oder halt Inis im Echsenkessel oder Auchi..
Traumwinden spammen all over..
naja Teufelslotus leider im Moment ziemlich rare, da hatte ich auch mal bessere Ausbeuten!


----------

